# جرو كلب جيرمن شيبرد للبيع في الرياض



## أبو قحط (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جرو كلب جيرمن شيبرد للبيع 

السعر 700 ريال بالرياض 

للأتصال 

أبو قحط 0545773844


----------



## همام (31 مايو 2013)

*رد: جرو كلب جيرمن شيبرد للبيع في الرياض*

يخوي هاذا رقمي عدل اعلانك كل يوم يتصل علي 10000000000000000 واحد


----------

